# anyone have a recipe for fried apple pie's



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

I've been craving fried apple pies lately. I have never made them so I was looking for a good recipe. thanks


greg


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

mrpink said:


> I've been craving fried apple pies lately. I have never made them so I was looking for a good recipe. thanks
> 
> 
> greg


This recipe is from Paula Deen 
I've used it some but mostly I fix us mountain dew dumplings if want anything with apples in it.. 

Fried apple pies recipe
2 tablespoons butter 
4 McIntosh apples, peeled, cored, and sliced 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 teaspoon lemon juice 
1 (8-piece) container refrigerated flaky biscuit dough

For the filling: Add the butter to a large saute pan and melt. 
Add the apples, sugar, cinnamon, and lemon juice and cook over 
medium heat until the apples are soft, about 15 minutes. Remove 
from the heat and cool. 

When the filling is cool, roll the biscuits out on a lightly floured 
surface so that each biscuit forms a 7 to 8-inch circle. Place 2 to 3 tablespoons 
of the filling on 1/2 of each circle. Brush the edges of the circle with water. 
Fold the circle over the filling to make a half-moon shapes. Seal by pressing 
the edges with the tines of a fork. 

Heat a deep fryer or a deep pot halfway filled with oil to 350 degrees F. 

Carefully add the pies to the oil, 1 at a time, and fry until golden brown, 
turning the pies as necessary for even browning, about 5 to 8 minutes. 
Drain on paper towels. Sprinkle with powdered sugar immediately.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.amishrecipes.net/recipes.php/115/Amish-Half-Moon-Pie/Dessert/

Not tried this one myself but 1/2 moon pies came to mind when I saw your request.


----------



## kandy (Nov 25, 2009)

HERE IS A FAST WAY TO MAKE FRIED APPLE PIE: 1.T SUGAR 1/4 t CINNAMON 1CAN PILLSBURY GRANDS REFRIGERATED EXTRA RICH BISUITS. 1 CUP CINNAMON AND SPICE APPLE PIE FILLING 21.OZ. 4 t MELTED BUTTER.HEAT OVEN 375. SPRAY COOKIE SHEETS WITH NONSTICK COOKING SPRAY ON THE COOKIE SHEETS.IN A BOWL ADD SUGARE,CINNAMON. NOW SEPARATE DOUGH INTO 8 BISCUITS. PRESS OR ROLL OUT EACH TO FORM 5- INCH ROUND. PLACE ON THE COOKIE SHEET. 2 T OF PIE FILLING IN EACH BISCUITS. FOLD OVER THE FILLING AND PRESS WITH FORK TO SEAL THE EDGE. PRICK TOP 3 TIMES WITH FORK. BRUSH EACH WITH MELTED BUTTER. SPRINKLE WITH THE SUGAR MIXTURE. BAKE FOR 20 MINS COOL FOR 5 MINS BEFOR SERVING.


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a link for fried blueberry pie, but you can use any filling that you like.

I made up a batch with blackberry filling last month, they were awesome. Yes, I use the lard as the recipe states. I never quite figured out why folks think vegetable shortening or pop-can dough is healthier--to each his own I guess . 

http://homesicktexan.blogspot.com/2008/07/easy-as-fried-pie.html


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

paula deans recipe for filling sounds good, but canned biscuit dough?? yuk!! way to ruin perfectly good fried pies.

just make up a regular pie crust dough. one secret to good friend pies is to keep the oil hot. not hot enough to burn but hot enough to keep them from soaking in the grease.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Reason I use canned biscuit dough for my fried apple pies is I get sick an tired of making homemade pie crust after baking for church or something of that nature or run low on other items or need a break. I've used already pie crust at times, it just depends what type of baking mood I'm in if in a little hurry will use canned biscuit since have it on hand lots of times due to kids like to use the dough for certain things. If have kids wanting fried pies most time want to get them fixed fast so they will not be yelling I'm hungry I'm hungry. There is the other reason for having canned biscuit dough...

There maybe reasons why others use canned biscuit dough. One reason may not have all the ingredients for making pie crust, get upset due to the crust they have made doesn't turn out the way wanted or may not have already made pie crust on hand so using canned biscuit dough most of the time is in lots of people freezers. If I use canned biscuit dough it is Grands...not that cheap dough..the cheap dough will make your apple pies taste awful. Sometime people want a fast and simple recipe. I know I sure do at times want a simple fast recipe to use for baking not a long recipe.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for all the help folks. I'll be trying these recipes out this weekend.

ya-ni-sa song those pies look so flaky good. must be the lard. note to self I must learn to render lard.

greg


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Greg,

Here is a recipe from the same site for rendering lard. I have made quite a few of the recipes from this site and haven't been disappointed yet. 

http://homesicktexan.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-render-lard.html

Stacie


----------



## Tadpole (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks ya-ni-sa song for the wonderfull site. I have bookmarked this !!!!!


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Here's a question along these lines. I have about 24 apples that I haven't gotten around to using yet. Now they are getting soft. Are they still good to use? If so, I have been craving fried apple pies also and would like to use them for this. Thank you for posting recipes. I hate cooked apples except for fried apple pies - oh, the childhood memories!


----------



## Tim1257 (Feb 20, 2006)

My grandmother would dry apples. They made the best fried pies.


----------

